# h20 reels



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has any good or bad things to say about the h20 reels academy sells.. Feel really good in store and very cheap price?


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

*Reel*

I have one and it's great! 6:1 retrieve 10 ball bearings. anti reverse. Honestly it throws great with no birds nesting. for the price you can't beat it! And if you try one and don't like it you can always send it to me. Seriously I love mine.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

i love mine i bought the cheap one for a throw down but i use it as much as my curados


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

I am not or (_was not a bait cast person_). Bought the H20, used it as I learned the thumb control technique, took it back and got a Curado during the rebate & Reel Deal Sale @ Academy. H20 is a good reel for the money & quality.


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

I have 2 and love them. Very smooth and cast like a rocket!


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I would love to buy a few...if only they made a lefty...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* These are GOOD reels. Better than a Daiwa Coastal for $130.00+. I have 3 loaded w/ Sufix 12# Superior*


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

2 of my buddies have them and swear by them. I plan on getting one soon


----------



## rwbokem (Oct 18, 2005)

*H2O Reels*

I bought 2 of the H20 Mettle reels loaded them with Big Game 15#, been using them bassin', I've got two Curados and a Chronarch, and these things throw just as good. Hope they last like the Shimanos do. I put them on the $50 All Star rods from Academy, so for a hundred bucks, it's a great combo!


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

My boy works at Academy in the fishing department. He turned me on to these several months back. He told me to come look at them. He said out of the box they were as smooth as any reel they had on the shelf. I figured for 50 bucks what the he**. These are really good reels and if you don't think about having a 50 dollar vs 250 dollar reel in your hand you can't tell the difference. If they last 2 years look at the money you will save. I own a Calcutta DC also but it only comes out when the sun is shining and never while wade fishing. He** it cost so much I'm thinking about getting a gun case for it.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Glad to see other lefty's on here like us killa. What they don't make left hand reels for us.


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Any new updates on these reels? Looked at them the other night and there were 2 different reels with 10 ball bearings but one was 50 bucks and the other 75. Both are 6.3:1 ratio but I did notice the cheaper one has a "One-way Ccutch instant anti-reverse" and the others do not...Any idea???? Thanks


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Do they have a web site for these reels?


----------



## rs67c (May 7, 2006)

*h2o line stinks*

I dont know about the reels but I bought a new citica and nowadays they will only splool it for free with h2o line.So I figured ok ill try it.They spooled it with the 12# h2o and i cant tell you how many fish I lost.Thought I was getting dragged under a bunch of stumps but on the last fish i literaly had it at the boat and the line just let loose. I went staight back to academy and bought a spool of trilene 12# big game....I know thatll work. Like i said I dont know about there reels but there line s--cks...i think this may fall into the old catagory of you get what you pay for.....


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*H2O Mettle............IMO*

*I love'em $49.95 all day. They make 4 models...The "Mettle" model is the cheapest and works very well. Thats the one w/ 10 ball bearings too. No website that I have found as yet. *


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats what I needed..Gonna buy one today!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have one that I bought there because it looked just like my shimano calcutta and it was on clearance for 16.99. The only thing I didn't like was the only one they had was a 400 size. I figured that it looked like a nice real to loan to people who fished with us and the cost was less than pocket change. I had never used it before and one day my calcutta 200B bombed out on me. I was very suprised at how well it performed ( just as well as my calcutta ). It felt like I could almost spool it just by casting with a rattle trap. When I got it home and took it apart to clean I found almost no difference internaly from the calcutta. I saw a black one at academy that looked like the citica or chronarch for $54 and it spun real nice and smooth. I might buy one of those next time I need a little trout reel.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

the reels are great but the line sucks


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I bought my wife the Maraude(sp??) last week on one of their "Texas Slam" rods and the kids gave it to her Friday for a Mother's day gift. I took her to East Matty Saturday and on about her 30th cast or so, she screamed at me and I happened to look over just in time to see the left side of the reel and the spool go flying off of it and into the water. Nothing but the handle side of the reel and the frame. I took it back to Academy and they gave me my money back, but not without a little convincing. Don't know that I'd get another one, I kinda feel like you get what you pay for.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Dookie Ray said:


> I bought my wife the Maraude(sp??) last week on one of their "Texas Slam" rods and the kids gave it to her Friday for a Mother's day gift. I took her to East Matty Saturday and on about her 30th cast or so, she screamed at me and I happened to look over just in time to see the left side of the reel and the spool go flying off of it and into the water. Nothing but the handle side of the reel and the frame. I took it back to Academy and they gave me my money back, but not without a little convincing. Don't know that I'd get another one, I kinda feel like you get what you pay for.


Dookie, the same thing kind of happened to my dad when he bought his reel. He hooked into a slot red and while reeling it in his left hand hit the button on the side disengaging the sideplate. I thought it was rather amusing seeing him scramble to get the plate back on, but my he didn't feel the same way. The reel itself is a good little reel, but I don't like the push button feature to take off the sideplate. BTW, I seen you roll through Sweeny Saturday afternoon, that's a good looking boat you have.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment on the boat. I really like it. If you ever see me out, don't be afraid to say hello. As far as the reel goes, I didn't know there was a push button release for that side. I just thought it was a big POS and came apart when she was trying to cast. I managed to come across a green Curado to put on there for her, so she's better off anyway. Thanks again.

Dookie


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I just got a H2O Mettle reel at Academy this wkend and put Suffix 20lb on it. Its the first time ive tried braid w/ a baitcaster and its REAL nice. Got it for 45 bucks. I couldnt figure out why it was cheaper than the 6 bearing reel, this one has 10.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

just wanted to bump this up... been thinking about picking a couple of these up, beeing that im the only one out of my friends that has a real fishing arsenal! tired of loaning out the good stuff!


----------



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

dont know about there reels but there rod the texas slam sure is a nice rod for 40$. If you havnt seen this rod check it out at academy you will be very impresed. The tag on the one i bought said 59$ but it was on sale for 40$. Check them out.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

anybody used these reels in saltwater yet? how are they holding up?


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

BBoi2, I have used mine in salt since January. Works great. Largest fish so far a 27.5" red weighing 10lbs. grat fight. No problem with birds nest or otherwise. I Love Mine!!


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

I bought the H2O Mettle this weekend at Academy as my first baitcasting reel. They had some other $50 models (Pinnacle, Pfleuger, etc.) but the guy behind the counter recommended the Mettle. Said they were new and they were built just as well as more expensive brands.

Having never used one, it took about an hour of practice and 2 hours fishing to get it down. The casting motion is completely different than what you can get away with on a spinning reel, which is all I've ever used.

I've got mine mounted on an old 6' Abu Garcia graphite and tuned for a 3" gulp shrimp on a 1/8oz jighead. Today I practiced/played with it for a good hour and a half with no backlash!

I like the H2O reel, and I like the baitcast type casting. I really hope it lasts because I don't know enough about them to know whether spending $100-150 would get me anything noticeably better.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa..._baitcast&start=8&selectedSKU=0112-40429-1000

Here's a link. H20 Mettle.


----------



## BrysonB (Apr 6, 2010)

*Durability.*

I just want to know if any one has used them consistently on the "salt" water for a couple days at a time. Is it a reel that can be put through some sh**? I have to stock up on some new guide reels and wanna know if these things have actually been tested. They seem like they are working for just about everyone on here, and a very decent price.
Much help appreciated.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

BrysonB said:


> I just want to know if any one has used them consistently on the "salt" water for a couple days at a time. Is it a reel that can be put through some sh**? I have to stock up on some new guide reels and wanna know if these things have actually been tested. They seem like they are working for just about everyone on here, and a very decent price.
> Much help appreciated.


x2, but not for guide purposes, surf fishing for me, I hope they got rid of the push button problem, I could see that being a guides bummer, my Okuma has that, hard to get used to, if you notice this thread is 2 years old, I found it while googling, lol


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

I decided to try one when they went on sale for 1/2 price last November and have used it as my primary reel exclusively in saltwater and just rinsed it with fresh after every trip and it still works like a champ. highly recommended esp. for the price.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought several last year when they were 1/2 price. I've been using one as my primary reel which means mostly wading in salt & it hasn't missed a lick. I wipe it off with a hot damp towel & put a drop of rem oil on each bearing & the level wind gear each trip. This little $25 reel is impressive! :wink:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

mine broke and was crappy from the start. I returned it. Maybe I will give them another shot.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

The only problem I have is I have to keep the spool full to the top or I will dang near spool myself when i cast. But I was the Fishing Fiesta casting contest champion two years in a row back in the day, so my results are not common.


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

*H2O Mettle*

I bought 2 of these reels before Christmas on sale for $24.99 each at Academy. Bought 2 All Star Classic Rods on sale for $24.99. These outfits still have limited use but they are the best rod and reel outfits for the money I have ever used. They cast unbelievably well.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

are they still on sale?


----------



## FISHUNTER (Dec 4, 2007)

Nope they are not on sale anymore......but are still worth the 49.99 price tag.  I have 2 of them and they will take a beating like no other. The best reel for the money at Academy.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I got one a few months ago. Spooled it with good line and LOVE IT! I would put it up against my Shimano Curado as far as distance is concerned, as for how well it will hold up, like I said only had it for a few months. I use it, not my Curado. Hope to get a year or 3 out of it. I would guess if ya clean it, like anything else, you will not be disapointed in it. If you sink it in the salt, hang it out to dry and store it without a cleaning....well you know.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Mid-March marks (2) years that I have fished these reels. I currently own (4) to date. I got quite the "look" from all my fishing partners when they saw what was attached to my rods. Honestly, I only had trouble out of one of the reels, but I took it back to Academy and they replaced it on the spot. Dollar for Dollar.........they are well worth the money. Like I explained to my accomplices..........if they dont hold up, I lost $50.00. I would recommend these reels to all, and most that laughed 2 years ago have a few.



Blk Jck 224 said:


> I bought several last year when they were 1/2 price. I've been using one as my primary reel which means mostly wading in salt & it hasn't missed a lick. I wipe it off with a hot damp towel & put a drop of rem oil on each bearing & the level wind gear each trip. This little $25 reel is impressive! :wink:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I have 6 and have no probs at all sir.


----------



## seachaser1 (Mar 17, 2008)

GREAT!! Have Mettles, menace, manic, and maurad. When they put the Mettle on sale for 25.00, I bought 18 of them. Cheaper than cleaning, and they cast as well as any other.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Next time you see a local baitshop go out of business, remember this thread.

I love Academy. I shop there all the time. Same with Bass Pro, Cabelas, Gander, etc. But I also miss the local bait shops that couldn't keep their doors open. They could make some money selling bait. But rods, reels, lures and line help kept the doors open so they could offer bait.

I live in China about 9-10 months a year. I buy and sell fishing tackle direct from China. Some of it's pretty bad and I've learned how to avoid that stuff. Some of it is great. My pockets aren't deep enough to sell to an Academy, so mostly I sell to smaller shops in hopes of keeping them competitive and in business. I deal with the shops that don't do enough business to send their folks to live in China.

Sadly most of the shops I've dealt with over the last 9 years have closed down as the big box stores open on every freeway interchange. As a fisherman, I miss the eclectic mix of stuff that you just can't find at the big box stores. And, of course, I miss my customers.

Sorry to hijack the thread, but it's another thing to think about when choosing a reel and a place to buy it. I'd sure hate to lose the baitshops in Galveston if they can't sell enough bigger ticket stuff to keep the doors open. Try buying live shrimp at Academy at 5:30 AM.

By the way, H20 reels are a great deal and I "suspect" they're made in the same factories as some of the other house brands like Bass Pro, Gander, Cabelas, etc. Anybody look at the bottom of the box for the "Made in _____" labeling? Next time you hear anyone bashing "Cheap Chinese ****", remember this thread.


----------



## explorer05 (Jun 22, 2006)

*H20 Mettle Reels*

I have used the H20 Mettle for salt water only fishing for three years and absolutely no problems. I wash it after each use, clean it after every second use, and it has never failed me. I have Chronarch's, Citicas, Curados, Revo's, Calcuttas, etc. and none are any better. In fact, the 50Mg is much more sensitive to the salt water than the H20 Express.


----------



## seachaser1 (Mar 17, 2008)

BrysonB said:


> I just want to know if any one has used them consistently on the "salt" water for a couple days at a time. Is it a reel that can be put through some sh**? I have to stock up on some new guide reels and wanna know if these things have actually been tested. They seem like they are working for just about everyone on here, and a very decent price.
> Much help appreciated.


 Been using them for several years now, have at least 30 of the various h20 models, only used in salt water. Other than the usual rinse off after the day haven't done anything else to them.
The Maurad and the Manic have weird lock nuts for the handle, but this is the only flaw I have ever found.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

impulse, are there any baitcasting reels made in the USA nowadays? i hear what you're saying about buying from local shops. but it seems like some times the high dollar items aren't just a little more than academy...they're about double the price of academy. do the big box stores get that good a bargain buying in numbers?



impulse said:


> Next time you see a local baitshop go out of business, remember this thread.
> 
> I love Academy. I shop there all the time. Same with Bass Pro, Cabelas, Gander, etc. But I also miss the local bait shops that couldn't keep their doors open. They could make some money selling bait. But rods, reels, lures and line help kept the doors open so they could offer bait.
> 
> ...


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

monkeyman1 said:


> impulse, are there any baitcasting reels made in the USA nowadays? i hear what you're saying about buying from local shops. but it seems like some times the high dollar items aren't just a little more than academy...they're about double the price of academy. do the big box stores get that good a bargain buying in numbers?


Monkeyman, some of my small shop customers have shown me their "wholesale" distributor's catalog. In many cases, I can go to Academy and buy the exact same model cheaper at retail than they can buy them "wholesale". Add internet sales to the mix and I'm surprised there's any little guys still making money.

Academy, Bass Pro, Cabelas and Gander have their own people buying directly from the overseas manufacturer, don't pay for the advertising that Shimano, Garcia and Daiwa do (on their house brands, anyway), and don't pay distributor markups here in the USA. Generally, they also buy what's available already, letting the other guys spend all the R&D bucks. But even then, you have to be doing millions of dollars a year to justify the expense of having expats working for you overseas.

If you look at a baitcast reel schematic, estimate the time it takes to assemble all those bazillion tiny parts and multiply that by a USA shop labor rate including overhead, benefits, etc, you'll quickly figure out why all that has been sent overseas. I think there are some higher end trolling reels still made in the USA, but I'm not aware of any bass sized reels.

Because of logistics, most of my customers were in the Rockies so I'm just now scouting opportunities in Texas. It's looking pretty good so far.......

Listen, I'm like everyone else. I look for bargains. I'd just suggest considering what would happen if all the little baitshops went away. If they're even in the ballpark, send some business their way.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I bought a couple of the H20 Mettles when they were on sale last November. I now have one on a G-Loomis rod if that tells you anything. I have several Curado's, old and new style, but use the H20 more than anything now. I'm still impressed everytime I use it.


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

I went to Academy today to buy some waders and I saw a guy buying one. The guy at the counter said everybody has been buying them and they have been having trouble keeping them in stock. I think I am gonna buy me one next week.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's a bet:

Supply and Demand will rear its ugly head. They're so popular this year that they're selling out. Next year, they'll come out with the exact same reel in a new color, call it the H3O and jack the price up by 50% or so. Then they'll "obsolete" the H2O.

Any takers?


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Anyone have schematics for them? I have one I took apart a while back and I have forgot where all the peices go..


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

SHARKTEETH said:


> Anyone have schematics for them? I have one I took apart a while back and I have forgot where all the peices go..


I do in one of the boxes!


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have one of the mettle reels that I got for $24.99, on sale and so far I have no complaints! I also have a couple of pinnacle reels that I got from academy, and love then as well! One is solene that I got a couple years ago for $ 49.99, and the other one is a pro pl 150 I believe, that I got on sale for $ 29.99! Both great reels! All are on allstar classic rods that I got on sale for $24.99! That or berkley cherry wood rods for $ 19.99 ! I'm cheap, but they all do exactly what I need them to! It shouldn't cost a small fortune to have some fishing fun!!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

chris1122 said:


> dont know about there reels but there rod the texas slam sure is a nice rod for 40$. If you havnt seen this rod check it out at academy you will be very impresed. The tag on the one i bought said 59$ but it was on sale for 40$. Check them out.


I got 5 Texas Slam rods when Academy had them on clearance for $17.50 each. I had bought one this rod at $49.00 and has been very please with it. This rod casts real well. I have caught quite a few smac and even a big king mac with it. I also bought two H2O reels and have been happy with their performance for inshore fishing.


----------



## HouTex (Mar 2, 2011)

Thread was started in 2008 and has been resurected every year. But with all the good remarks for the Mettle I'm going to have to get one or two and check them out!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I have one of the Mettles and love it. Just as smooth as my Citica and Cruxis, for a lot less money.
Watch Academy's Sunday sales flyers, they put them on for $25 every now and again. That's a disposable price........


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Great reels for the money...When they were on sale for $24.99, I bought four for loaners for my customers....The only complaint I have, as stated before, the left side plate fell off two of them but Academy replaced them with no questions asked....The release for the side place is right where you palm it and I think that had something do with it...My customers have taken big hybrids and catfish with them and the drag sysyem is as good as any of my Shimanos.


----------



## tynker (Mar 25, 2006)

4jduck said:


> i love mine i bought the cheap one for a throw down but i use it as much as my curados


 X2


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you want to kick it up a notch, the H2O Manic is the next step up. They are $80 & fine as any reel made.


----------



## bhdrummer2011 (Nov 15, 2010)

rs67c said:


> I dont know about the reels but I bought a new citica and nowadays they will only splool it for free with h2o line.So I figured ok ill try it.They spooled it with the 12# h2o and i cant tell you how many fish I lost.Thought I was getting dragged under a bunch of stumps but on the last fish i literaly had it at the boat and the line just let loose. I went staight back to academy and bought a spool of trilene 12# big game....I know thatll work. Like i said I dont know about there reels but there line s--cks...i think this may fall into the old catagory of you get what you pay for.....


i got the h2o line put on my h2o when i bought it and i agree that is the worst line i haave ever had on any reel. now i got 10lb ppro and works like a dream


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Do they make lefties?


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

Doing some googling trying to find if anyone has upgraded a mettle?
I picked one up for chunking bait but I want to put abec 5's in it and carbontex drag washers if they're available. Has anyone done this if so do you have part #'s?


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

You lefty's don't seem to understand that bait casting reels are actually made for lefty's. Think about it, you cast left handed then use your right hand to turn the handle. On the other hand, right hander's cast with their right hand, and then switch hands to turn the handle.
I've been left handed for 72 yrs, and the only thing accidently made for lefty's are bait casting reels. Don't tell anybody, they may start making reels for righty's and we're screwed.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have 3 of the h20 mettles and i love em.. 1 of them I have had for 2 years now and still works great! I think if you keep it oiled and wash w/ freshwater after every use it can last a while..


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

I use mostly shimano reels but went looking this past Saturday to find my son his first combo, I got ahold of the H2O combo and even their rod had a nice feel and whip action. They are not too bad at all.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Me and my buddy were fishing in Caney Creek and he was using a Mettle spooled up with 20 pound mono. He hooked and landed a 60 inch gar with the Mettle no problem.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Knock off the dust.....*

This thread is from April 2, 2008.......


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

speckcaster said:


> This thread is from April 2, 2008.......


Well maybe he'll now agree.....maybe?


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

i was set on buying either a revo or lews tournament but am seriously thinking about trying the h2o mystic. looks like they all come from the same korean factory but built to each companies specs.


----------

